# Interval International Membership Costs?



## thheath (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello all,

I couldn't find the answer via searching on the forum.

I'm considering picking up a week with a TS that is affiliated with II.

For the life of me I can't find on their website what the annual costs are for their 3 levels of membership.

Can anyone shed some light on the subject and the pros and cons of each membership level?

Thanks,

Ted

http://www.intervalworld.com/web/my/home


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 29, 2014)

Basic Membership

5 Year $356 ($89 savings)
3 Year $227 ($40 savings)
2 Year $178
1 Year $89


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 29, 2014)

*Gold and Platinum*

These fees are on top of the base membership.

Gold
5 Year $236 ($59 savings)
3 Year $149 ($28 savings)
2 Year $118
1 Year $59

Platinum
5 Year $516 ($129 savings)
3 Year $329 ($58 savings)
2 Year $258
1 Year $129


----------



## presley (Mar 29, 2014)

thheath said:


> Can anyone shed some light on the subject and the pros and cons of each membership levels?
> 
> http://www.intervalworld.com/web/my/home



I own Shell and it comes with Gold II membership.  The main things I get with Gold that basic doesn't get are discounts on getaways (which I've never purchased) and the ability to book short stays.  Their short stay inventory is close to non-existent.  

People with Platinum membership get several more things and bigger discounts, but the main thing that I've read that platinum members enjoy are the free guest certificates.  Those cost $49 +/- each and if you book getaways for friends and family, it can add up.


----------



## Ron98GT (Mar 29, 2014)

presley said:


> I own Shell and it comes with Gold II membership.  The main things I get with Gold that basic doesn't get are discounts on getaways (which I've never purchased) and the ability to book short stays.  Their short stay inventory is close to non-existent.
> 
> People with Platinum membership get several more things and bigger discounts, but the main thing that I've read that platinum members enjoy are the free guest certificates.  Those cost $49 +/- each and if you book getaways for friends and family, it can add up.


With Gold, you also get Entertainment Book discounts.  Locally, I use them for restaurant discounts.  On vacations, like Hawaii, they are good for discounts on snorkeling, diving, & sailing trips. Is it worth it?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 29, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> With Gold, you also get Entertainment Book discounts.  Locally, I use them for restaurant discounts.  On vacations, like Hawaii, they are good for discounts on snorkeling, diving, & sailing trips. Is it worth it?



It may or may not be. Consider that you can buy an Entertainment book for about $30 at full price. Discounted if you wait to buy once the new year rolls around. So if you are only using II Gold for Entertainment discounts, the $59 II gold fee is more than just buying a book. It comes back to the other benefits offered by Gold, that mainly being the $25 Getaway discount. If you buy two Getaways, it almost pays for Gold.

Platinum is where the real savings can be. $50 off getaways and free guest certificates. You can easily save $100 on one getaway that you give away to family or friends. So the $129 is a bargain there if you use getaways with any consistency.


----------



## Ron98GT (Mar 29, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> It may or may not be. Consider that you can buy an Entertainment book for about $30 at full price. Discounted if you wait to buy once the new year rolls around. So if you are only using II Gold for Entertainment discounts, the $59 II gold fee is more than just buying a book. It comes back to the other benefits offered by Gold, that mainly being the $25 Getaway discount. If you buy two Getaways, it almost pays for Gold.
> 
> Platinum is where the real savings can be. $50 off getaways and free guest certificates. You can easily save $100 on one getaway that you give away to family or friends. So the $129 is a bargain there if you use getaways with any consistency.


But the book that you can purchase is only good locally: ie, the Las Vegas book is only good in Las Vegas, the Hawaii book is only good for Hawaii, etc. With the II Gold, I have access to discounts where ever I travel to. 

I don't do getaways, I have too much TS weeks/points to use.  Maybe someday I'll use a guest cert.  I stopped my Gold more a while, but it seems like my exchanges go thru quicker with the Gold?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 29, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> But the book that you can purchase is only good locally: ie, the Las Vegas book is only good in Las Vegas, the Hawaii book is only good for Hawaii, etc. With the II Gold, I have access to discounts where ever I travel to.
> 
> I don't do getaways, I have too much TS weeks/points to use.  Maybe someday I'll use a guest cert.  I stopped my Gold more a while, but it seems like my exchanges go thru quicker with the Gold?



Actually, the book can be registered online and you can access out of town discounts and coupons. So the II Entertainment discounts don't have any major benefit over the book.


----------



## thheath (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks for the information everyone, please keep it coming, I'm being Ed-ja-ma-cated.


----------



## b2bailey (Apr 8, 2014)

Today I am looking for the answer to a question regarding Interval Membership and Exchange so thought I'd tag it along to this one...since it does involve fees. I am a longtime II member, several resorts in the same II account. I want to add a new resort to my II account. How do I do this and how much does it cost? Thank you.


----------



## presley (Apr 8, 2014)

b2bailey said:


> Today I am looking for the answer to a question regarding Interval Membership and Exchange so thought I'd tag it along to this one...since it does involve fees. I am a longtime II member, several resorts in the same II account. I want to add a new resort to my II account. How do I do this and how much does it cost? Thank you.



I called to add.  They asked for the resort code, my owner #, unit # and week #.  They did charge me $39. to add the resort, but I don't know if that was just because I was adding a non-marriott to a marriott II account.

It took a few days for them to verify my ownership and add it to my account.  I did notice that they have the wrong date.  It has correct week #, but shows wrong dates of use.  I didn't bother calling again because I don't think I'll exchange it this year. They have it shown right for 2015.


----------



## tashamen (Apr 8, 2014)

presley said:


> I called to add.  They asked for the resort code, my owner #, unit # and week #.  They did charge me $39. to add the resort, but I don't know if that was just because I was adding a non-marriott to a marriott II account.



The $39 fee is standard to add any resort.  However, if you extend your membership by a year they won't charge you the $39.


----------



## topmom101 (Apr 8, 2014)

I just renewed my II membership this week. Got the 2 for 1 deal... 2 years for 89.00.


----------



## Okies (Apr 9, 2014)

topmom101 said:


> I just renewed my II membership this week. Got the 2 for 1 deal... 2 years for 89.00.



Did the 2 for 1 offer just come up as an option?  Or, which code did you use?

Thanks


----------



## topmom101 (Apr 9, 2014)

Okies, I was on the phone with an II rep following up on an exchange. He asked me, as they typically do, if I wanted to renew my membership (due to expire in November), I told him I was waiting for the 2 for 1 special. He put me on hold, came back on the line and offered it to me.


----------



## myoakley (Apr 9, 2014)

My membership is about to expire this week.  I cannot reserve my week to deposit for another 3 mos. (am trying for a July week and have to wait 12 mos. out).   If I let my membership expire, can I then renew it when I want in July?
Thanks.


----------



## Okies (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks Topmom.  I didn't have good luck with the codes.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jun 11, 2014)

topmom101 said:


> I just renewed my II membership this week. Got the 2 for 1 deal... 2 years for 89.00.



I'm waiting for this deal to come back up. Should I just call and ask for it?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 11, 2014)

FLDVCFamily said:


> I'm waiting for this deal to come back up. Should I just call and ask for it?



All offers are attached to your account. You either have it or you don't. The rep can check. The only way to know is to call.


----------



## janej (Jun 12, 2014)

I've been waiting for the 2-for-1 code and I got one in the mail today for Worldmark.   I love the WM 2-for-1 deal.


----------



## johnrsrq (Jun 12, 2014)

*membership and exchange fees*



thheath said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pdf from II site attached
took me awhile to find this- again! With DRI silver, they throw in Interval Gold for free... but the exchange fee $174 to 189 sometimes exceeds my cost factor  (cost of points and fee- and amount of pts needed)with points used elsewhere. I haven't used II , yet.
pdf from II site attached
took me awhile to find this- again! With DRI silver, they throw in Interval Gold for free... but the exchange fee $174 to 189 sometimes exceeds my cost factor  (cost of points and fee- and amount of pts needed)with points used elsewhere. I haven't used II , yet.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 13, 2014)

johnrsrq said:


> pdf from II site attached
> took me awhile to find this- again! With DRI silver, they throw in Interval Gold for free... but the exchange fee $174 to 189 sometimes exceeds my cost factor  (cost of points and fee- and amount of pts needed)with points used elsewhere. I haven't used II , yet.
> pdf from II site attached
> took me awhile to find this- again! With DRI silver, they throw in Interval Gold for free... but the exchange fee $174 to 189 sometimes exceeds my cost factor  (cost of points and fee- and amount of pts needed)with points used elsewhere. I haven't used II , yet.



Thanks for posting this. Very handy even though I have the fees pretty much memorized.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 13, 2014)

II exchange fees are going up to $174 starting July 1st. THAT is ridiculous.  It has only been a few months since they increased to $164.  

I have been upset over RCI increasing fees, but I was feeling good about II and was using II more for my exchanges.  Grrrrr.....


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 13, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> II exchange fees are going up to $174 starting July 1st. THAT is ridiculous.  It has only been a few months since they increased to $164.
> 
> I have been upset over RCI increasing fees, but I was feeling good about II and was using II more for my exchanges.  Grrrrr.....



It looks like the online discount is only going to be $15 now. So the phone price is only going up by $5, but the online price by $10.


----------



## johnrsrq (Jun 13, 2014)

*No DRI Member Can Book Over Phone with II*



dioxide45 said:


> It looks like the online discount is only going to be $15 now. So the phone price is only going up by $5, but the online price by $10.



Points member of the Club at Diamond DRI may try to reserve at a resort with a Diamond rep but if it's not available, the Diamond rep. makes the Interval booking/lookup directly but charges the same fee. there is no special line at II for DRI- they refer the caller back to DRI for over the phone booking. The Fees are the same for over the phone and online books.

The gold membership with II is free for me because DRI pays it for my loyalty status  with them . Whoopie.  And at second glance, I have used II in the past- just forgot.

I think I'm going to urgrade to II platinum for priority.


----------

